# Befehle der Eingabeaufforderung



## Moch (17. Apr 2011)

Hallo,
Im Rahmen des Studiums haben wir jetzt mit Java angefangen. Zwar habe ich bereits in der Schule drei Jahre lang mit Java gearbeitet, jedoch nur sehr oberflächlich (bin aber kein kompletter Anfänger mehr, aber trotzdem sehr unerfahren). Bin ansonsten vertraut mit folgenden Sprachen:
- Java (bisher Schule)
- Turbo Pascal (Schule)
- Delphi (Schule)
- Haskell (Studium)
- Ada95 (Studium)

Im Gegensatz zur Schulzeit machen wir die Textausgabe nun nicht mehr über Labels in Appletts, sondern über den Befehl System.out.println("");
Da dies (je nach Umgebung) ua. die Windows-Eingabeaufforderung zur Textausgabe nutzt, kam ich (persönliches Interesse) auf die Idee, die Befehle der Eingabeaufforderung dort aufzurufen.

Der einfache naive Aufruf (System.out.println("ipconfig") war natürlich zum Scheitern verurteilt, da nur der String selbst ausgegeben wird bzw. in einigen Umgebung (z.B. Eclipse) auch die interne Konsole für die Ausgabe genutzt wird.

Daher möchte ich gerne folgende Fragen stellen:

1. Wie kann ich die Befehle der Windows-Eingabeaufforderung so im Quelltext implementieren, dass sie ihre ausführende Wirkung bekommen? (ich möchte ich kein vollständiges Programm, sondern nur einen groben Weg (Schlagworte wie generics oder array reichen mir schon) Die Umsetzung kann ich mir dann selbst zusammensuchen bzw. rumprobieren)

2. Wie kann ich die Ausgabe aus einer internen Konsole (z.B. bei Eclipse) auf die Windows-Eingabeaufforderung verlegen? Also: Dass der String nicht in Eclipse selbst ausgedruckt wird, sondern stattdessen die cmd.exe geöffnet wird und dort der string ausgedruckt wird)

liebe grüße
Moch


----------



## Volvagia (17. Apr 2011)

1)
Runtime#exec(String)
ProcessBuilder(String)

2)
Keine Ahnung. Würde mich aber sehr nerfen, wenn die IDE oder das Programm nur für die Ausgabe den Fokus verliert.


----------



## uiuiui3 (17. Apr 2011)

zweite: im cmd programm anstossen mit java -jar deinprgramm
Let me google that for you


----------

